# A question about the site...



## Halasían (Feb 9, 2003)

I was doing a little research here today, and I noticed that I have posted in 63 threads over thiis whole site. My post count is 69. I know I have posted multiple times in some of these threads, so I was wondering if there is times when posts are not counted? Personally I dont care about postcounts and would rather see then gone, but since this site does use postcount to allow custom titles and such, I would hope it is accurate. 

Anyway, just a question I had for the site admin.

Snowdog


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 9, 2003)

In certain places i.e. The Green Dragon and Stuff and Bother, when you post it isn't recorded in your count


----------



## Halasían (Feb 10, 2003)

Ok, that explains it. Thanks.


----------



## MacAddict (Feb 11, 2003)

And i believe post count is now diabled in New Members to. I posted there twice recently and it didn't count.


~MacAddict


----------

